

Is experience better than talent? - manny21
http://www.nickhalstead.com/2008/01/16/is-experience-better-than-talent/

======
WenomousVit
Who says there is any clear line between experience and talent?

Research into the workings of the brain has actually been pointing the other
way: people who are described as "talented" in a particular area have put
tremendous effort into becoming so -- that is to say, they have experience.

------
Hexstream
talent = passion X dedication

I don't even know where to fit experience in that formula... As Joel Spolsky
(I think) said, beyond 6 months experience in a language it doesn't matter
much anymore.

~~~
rrival
There are a lot of useless, passionate, dedicated people running around
(misguided != talented). I prefer to avoid them.

~~~
Hexstream
We must have _very_ different definitions of "useless", "passionate" and
"dedicated".

Here are mine:

Useless: Inconsequential, meaningless, that has no useful result.

Passionate: Derives genuine happiness and a feeling of fulfilment when doing
some particular thing.

Dedicated: Demonstrates perseverence and involvement in a nontrivial task,
spanning a nontrivial amount of time.

Per those definitions, I don't see how someone can possibly be simultaneously
useless, passionate and dedicated.

~~~
rrival
One could split hairs here indefinitely, especially debating the nature of
what being useful means and to whom.

------
edw519
"Anyone who’s says that they can keep up the same levels at 50 as they were at
20 is lying."

Wrong!

This same stupid remark finds it way onto this board about once a month or so,
and I generally give this response:

We are NOT basketball players. We do not "lose it" after 30. In fact, the best
of us get BETTER with age. Live a clean life and you should be just as good a
hacker at 80 as at 20.

OP is asking the wrong question. A better question might be, "What happens
when someone talented amasses more experience?" I'll tell you what. They learn
to better leverage their talent and produce MORE. They don't repeat stupid
mistakes (they make new stupid mistakes). They know themselves better and can
better anticipate what to expect from themselves, others, and situations. They
learn to love what they love even more.

Oh, what's the use. You won't believe me until you're 50. I just hope you stay
far enough away from drugs, junk food, and stupid excesses so that you can
experience what I already know for yourself. It'll be great!

